# "שימוש בשם התואר "משולש



## LXNDR

עד כמה תקין ומקובל השימוש בשמות תואר כגון *משולש, מרובע, מחומש* וכן הלאה לתיאור תופעה שחוזרת על עצמה מספר פעמים ולאו דווקא זאת שמורכבת ממספר מרכיבים? זאת אומרת כגרסה של שמות התואר *חד-* ו*דו-פעמי* למספר רב יותר של פעמים​


----------



## slus

תקין ומקובל. תלוי בהקשר, כמובן.
למשהו שקורה שלוש פעמים אפשר לקרוא תלת-פעמי.


----------



## LXNDR

תודה, הבנתי​


----------



## utopia

לא סביר שמישהו ישתמש בתלת-פעמי במקום בשלוש פעמים.

המקרה חזר על עצמו שלוש פעמים, זהו מקרה שחוזר זו הפעם השלישית ברציפות....

בשנתי - מקובל חד-שנתי, דו-שנתי, תלת-שנתי, ארבע-שנתי, חמש-שנתי, שש-שנתי, שבע-שנתי, שמונה-שנתי, תשע-שנתי, עשר -שנתי

אבל בפעמי?


----------



## LXNDR

utopia said:


> לא סביר שמישהו ישתמש בתלת-פעמי במקום בשלוש פעמים



*תלת-פעמי* או *משולש* מבחינת חלקי הדיבור הם לא אותו דבר ש*שלוש פעמים* ולכן הם לא יכולים לבוא זה במקום זה באופן ישיר, הרי שני הראשונים הם שמות התואר (המתארים שמות עצם) ואילו *שלוש פעמים *הוא תואר הפועל כשמו כן הוא

   ?*"*אז האם לדעתך יותר סביר שעל פני שמות התואר האלה יועדף ביטוי עקיף כלומר שבמקום הניסוח למשל *"השתלה תלת-פעמית"* ישתמשו במשהו מן הסוג של *"השתלה המתבצעת שלוש פעמים*​


----------



## bazq

It's hard to determine with this current example of transplanting something. If we take בדיקה instead (a check-up, a test):

בדיקה משולשת indeed implies that *3 different things are being tested/looked at*, and not the same thing, only on 3 different occasions. It can also mean the said test is comprised of 3 stages.

בדיקה תלת פעמית, on the other hand, does mean that the test is done 3 times.

Generally, you can use תלת פעמי, but it's not common in everyday speech. Israelis would rephrase it to "בדיקה המחולקת ל-3", "השתלה המחולקת ל-3" or "השתלה ב-3 חלקים" etc.


----------



## LXNDR

אכן, משהו כמו *השתלה/בדיקה ב-3 שלבים* נשמע יותר טבעי לעברית​


----------



## utopia

LXNDR said:


> *תלת-פעמי* או *משולש* מבחינת חלקי הדיבור הם לא אותו דבר ש*שלוש פעמים* ולכן הם לא יכולים לבוא זה במקום זה באופן ישיר, הרי שני הראשונים הם שמות התואר (המתארים שמות עצם) ואילו *שלוש פעמים *הוא תואר הפועל כשמו כן הוא
> 
> ?*"*אז האם לדעתך יותר סביר שעל פני שמות התואר האלה יועדף ביטוי עקיף כלומר שבמקום הניסוח למשל *"השתלה תלת-פעמית"* ישתמשו במשהו מן הסוג של *"השתלה המתבצעת שלוש פעמים*​



​מה אם כך תעשה עם השתלה שהיא יותר מחמש פעמים?

משושה? אחר כך משובע? מתומן? מתושע?

זה כבר נשמע מגוחך!

לכן חשבתי שמשהו אחר יותר טבעי בעברית. מישהו הציע בשלושה שלבים.

השתלה תלת פעמית - זה משהו שיש לו משמעות נוספת, ואני לא בטוח שחשבת עליה - השתלה שחוזרת על עצמה שלוש פעמים.​


----------

